# Showing questions.



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would talk to your girl's breeder for more info. Is EV show quality? Have you taken a handling class? These things need to be assessed before jumping in. Not every dog is suitable for the show ring. In fact, hardly any are.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

EVpoodle if you want to play in conformation to try something fun for the heck of it I would check into UKC rather than AKC. There is a lot more serious stuff to do for AKC that should have been in the planning from day one. Do go to that show and watch what is entailed and watch obedience, rally and agility if those sports are running too.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.
zooeysmom. I looked at Evie's pedigree and she does have champion bloodlines, not sure exactly what you mean by show quality. No, I have not taken any showing classes. I will try to talk to the lady in my training club that used to show standards in conformation. 
Lily cd re.
Thank you for telling me about the differences from AKC to ukc. I will go to the show and watch it. So, if I want to start showing then I should start in UKC is that correct?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

EVpoodle said:


> Thank you.
> zooeysmom. I looked at Evie's pedigree and she does have champion bloodlines, not sure exactly what you mean by show quality. No, I have not taken any showing classes. I will try to talk to the lady in my training club that used to show standards in conformation.
> Lily cd re.
> Thank you for telling me about the differences from AKC to ukc. I will go to the show and watch it. So, if I want to start showing then I should start in UKC is that correct?


A dog who is «*show quality*» is a dog that has been carefully selected from a show breeder, because it possesses most or all of desirable physical traits along with the typical temperament of the breed. No dog will just «*happen*» to be show quality, it doesn’t work like that.

Unless your dog is from a successful show breeder, sold to you as a show prospect, chances that your dog can be shown are close to 0%. Show breeders who place show prospects carefully select the owner and the contract comes with many conditions. You would know if your dog was a show prospect.

Also, in AKC, grooming a poodle for show is so specific and takes so much know-how and precision that nobody can achieve it without being taught amd having endless hours of practice, along with a mentor to help at shows. Handling a dog for show isn’t something you can learn on youtube. You need to attend classes or have an experienced dog handler show you.

Like Catherine said, UKC is a lot easier than AKC, and is the right place to show a dog just for fun. But even then, you will need handling classes and a show groomer to do your dog (you can’t go to a regular grooming place for that, they wouldn’t know how to achieve a show clip).

Lastly, because of all the heavy grooming involved, poodles are probably the hardest breed of all to show. They’re a whole different game.

Research UKC showing and start from there.

Good luck.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you. 
Do you have any suggestions for classes to take to learn how to show? How am I supposed to find a show groomer, do you have any suggestions? I looked at UKC and I am not sure what to do to register, do you know?
Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

EVpoodle said:


> Thank you.
> Do you have any suggestions for classes to take to learn how to show? How am I supposed to find a show groomer, do you have any suggestions? I looked at UKC and I am not sure what to do to register, do you know?
> Thank you for all the suggestions.


Check with your local poodle club: Lone Star Poodle Club. Their web site is lspc.org. Click on "Contact" and you will find the contact information you need to get started.

To the best of my knowledge, there is no such thing as a "show groomer". People who show poodles either hire a professional handler to groom and condition the dog as well as handle it in the conformation ring, or else they learn how to groom for show themselves - not an easy thing to learn.

The first thing you learn about showing is that you need to brush the coat correctly and frequently (as in every day or two) and that you need to bathe and condition the coat every week or two. The most common problem people have with a poodle in show coat is that they do not know how to brush (and comb) correctly.

Coat care and trim are the same whether you show in AKC or UKC shows. Most people have the dog's breeder as a mentor.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Johanna said:


> To the best of my knowledge, there is no such thing as a "show groomer". People who show poodles either hire a professional handler to groom and condition the dog as well as handle it in the conformation ring, or else they learn how to groom for show themselves - not an easy thing to learn.


Many handlers of coated breeds I know are also groomers on the side and groom dogs for people that show the dog themselves. However, you do need to have some skills or someone at the show who can touch the dog up for you everyday (and do the spray up if showing AKC). Things are much less restrictive for UKC. You wouldn't need a 'show groomer' per se for UKC, just a good groomer that has some idea of poodle structure and decent hand scissoring skills.
Note that a fully hand scissored show groom either from a handler/'show' groomer, or even just a good 'pet' groomer will cost more than a 'regular' haircut.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since I have never had many opportunities to think about UKC obedience I never registered my dog with them, but I know it would need to be done so that you would have a registration number for entries.


What others have said about grooming requirements is an important consideration. Also I would do as Johanna suggested and contact the lone star poodle club folks to try to find a mentor if you are serious about pursuing it. Honestly this is not something I would find fun to dabble with, but if you want to play in a companions sport like rally or obedience then the sky is the limit.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.
I am going to contact the people at the poodle club. 
So if I want to do it for fun I should do companion events instead?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you would probably find more fun doing a sport like rally or something along those lines. Nobody is going to care if there is a hair out of place. You are judged on what you are doing with your dog against the description of how the exercise is supposed to look and not how the dog is supposed to look. The people are generally nice and supportive. Personally I don't like it if people tell me they don't like the looks of my dogs. On the other hand I've also never come out of a sports ring and have anyone tell me anything outright negative. Usually they will say something like "the heel on leash was really nice but the recall needs work. LMK if you want some ideas on that."


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

AKC showing is for people with very thick skin with very high quality dogs. UKC is a group where _anyone_ can have fun and do well if you enjoy showing in a conformation class. Most AKC training clubs offer a handling class. Even if you want to show in UKC, you should take some of those classes. 

On the other hand, if you want to build a connection with your dog and also just have fun, look into companion (e.g., Agility, Rally, Obedience) and performance sports (barn hunt, Fast CAT, Coursing Ability, Scent work, etc.) Poodles can excel at so many different sports, but sometimes it takes sampling them all to see what you both enjoy together. Both of mine have their own unique strengths, but it took trying many different things to find out. 

https://webapps.akc.org/event-search/#/search

Good luck


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are most welcome and bottom line have fun with your girlie! No matter what you choose, practicing and doing build a much richer relationship than most people ever experience with their dogs laying on the couch (not that that isn't fun too).


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I found conformation lots of fun, but it's not for everyone. It's absolutely true that you need a show quality dog with excellent temperament and that grooming for show is a pain. Mysticrealm can give you a good idea of the time and skill it takes to show a standard poodle - even my minipoo requires lots of time to brush, comb, bathe, and trim. There's lots more real estate on a standard!


Did the person from whom you purchased your dog say that it was show quality? If you are not sure, I suspect someone from the Dallas poodle club can take a look and let you know if your dog is a good fit for conformation. Most people opt for performance competition because 1) grooming is not a big issue, 2) you are not competing against professional handlers, 3) your dog does not have to be of the very highest quality, 4) it's hard to learn how to show a dog in conformation successfully. Etc. . . .


Best wishes to you whatever you decide to do and do keep asking questions here - we are a pretty friendly and helpful bunch of poodle lovers!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

EVpoodle, I had no idea there were all these dog sports until I got my minipoo and took her to a basic obedience class. I fell in love with training her and fell in love with dog sports. I hope you do too. 

I always recommend taking the basic beginner obedience classes first and aim to get an AKC CGC (canine good citizen) to start. I found the CGC invaluable as you learn how to handle your dog safely when out and about. Everything you learn in the CGC is also a good basis for other dog sports. 

I’m now participating in agility, rally, competition obedience and nose work. Not only have I built a very special bond with my dog, but my dog has become a more confident dog. 

Once you have a good handle on basic obedience then it’s good to try several sports and see which ones are right for you and your dog.


----------

